# Yet another control box



## seamad (18/9/13)

I'm changing from a single vessel system to a double batch 3V RIMS, so have made up a new control box.
Started with a polyester switch box which I spray painted. For the lid I had a bit of carbon/kevlar cloth off-cut in the boat shed so used that.
Most of the hardware is from auber instruments as I already had bits from previous builds.The only ebay bits are the switches for the alarms which are shit and don't work properly , so will try to get some of the same size from jaycar.
Decided to use external heat sinks for this build for simplicity. Had a bit of a panic when I tested the outputs with the multimeter and found they where all live despite no PID output, then remembered they leak a little. After checking with some load all was well.
Neat wiring isn't my forte, but you can't see it with the lid closed 
The 15 amp line splits to power the 3600 watt rims element, both pumps and all the PIDs. I know that's over 15 amps a little, but only one pump will ever run at a time, meaning a 10% overrun . I have put the covers back on the busbars , not on in the photos.
The HLT PID is the standard auber single temp one. The RIMS is the ramp/soak model and the kettle one is a new one which has a timer. Can set output percentage to control elements (2 X over the side 2400W ).
Decided to alarm each PID separately , thought it would be easier.
Thinking of making a separate stand on wheels for the controller, will decide when I start on the brew stand.
Have included dropbox links for bigger pictures.
Inners




https://www.dropbox.com/s/mvj67h1ci47lij0/IMG_3203.JPG



https://www.dropbox.com/s/po6kd4usouk9tlj/IMG_3204.JPG

Bottom



https://www.dropbox.com/s/07hj7q5erltrntk/IMG_3205.JPG

Side



https://www.dropbox.com/s/cxp3vepwg4gfuck/IMG_3206.JPG

Top





https://www.dropbox.com/s/zcpg09jptkxtxpu/IMG_3207.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/79mcdvudheqe2d1/IMG_3208.JPG


----------



## QldKev (18/9/13)

Looking good. I bed you can't wait to get it fired up. When is the maiden run?


----------



## seamad (18/9/13)

Bloody soon I hope, my brother came back from germany for a week or so and we hit em pretty hard, out of 4 kegs, 2 are about 1/4 full, other 2 blown.
Did a run with my old controller ( 10 amp ) to test the wort side of the build and melted the plug for the rims.
Still waiting for a wort return I've got on order but can brew without that. The local baker I supply with spent grain for his beer bread getting a bit desperate for me to brew as well. The missus wants a wit so might knock off one in the next day or so.

Have to say thanks to both you and truman for putting up your boxes, gave me a few ideas.


----------



## macca05 (22/9/13)

Hey man,
Love your brew controller hey. Im in the process of aquiring all the parts necessary to build a 2 pid control box. I was wondering if you have a wiring schematic at all that you could either pm me or add to this thread. Your setup is very similar to how I want mine to be and as I am going to get my mate to wire it up for me he wants to see something in the way of a wiring diagram. Would be very greatful.
Thanks
Macca


----------



## seamad (22/9/13)

Thanks Macca. I'm no sparky so I'm a bit reticent to supply wiring diagram. Auber instruments have some nice diagrams., I based my wiring on diagram 8..
http://auberins.com/images/Manual/Manual%20version%203.4.pdf

I have thrown in a few more switches. I power 9 and 10 with small gauge wire and add a switch and use a 1 amp fuse , this line also powers the buzzer, with another switch added. The elements are wired from a double pole switch like this..
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_32&products_id=272. I used cable rated for 15 amps for all elements.

Diagram 8 shows a blue wire from 2 on the SSR to the load, which is a bit deceiving as it is the live output to the element , maybe the yanks use different colours.

The pumps/pids are switched and wired like this ( overkill for the pids as they draw bugger all, but they look good  )
http://www.auberins.com/images/Manual/SW1_manual.pdf


Hope this is helpful.
Good luck with your build.
cheers
sean


----------



## Cocko (22/9/13)

macca05 said:


> Love your brew controller *hey. *


WA.

lol.


----------



## macca05 (23/9/13)

Hey Sean,
I was showing my electrical mate your images today so he could think about wiring mine up and he showed me something that I never picked up on. Your IEC's that you have on the bottom are male. When you power up your control box do these automatically become live. Or is there something plugged into them at all times. He said it is very dangerous practise to have it set up this way. Just wanted to let you know.

Cheers
Macca


----------



## mxd (24/9/13)

macca05 said:


> Hey Sean,
> I was showing my electrical mate your images today so he could think about wiring mine up and he showed me something that I never picked up on. Your IEC's that you have on the bottom are male. When you power up your control box do these automatically become live. Or is there something plugged into them at all times. He said it is very dangerous practise to have it set up this way. Just wanted to let you know.
> 
> Cheers
> Macca


that's where I was confused as every thing looks male (the cables and the plugs ) ?


----------



## seamad (24/9/13)

Macca, was aware of that, already had a couple of bits from my old system wired that way so decided to keep it that way. On brew day all plugs are in plus they are all on switches so can be turned off. The 4 element plugs also need the pids to be on and outputting for the element plugs to be live.
cheers
sean


----------



## seamad (24/9/13)

mxd said:


> that's where I was confused as every thing looks male (the cables and the plugs ) ?


Yeah it is a bit arse about. The orange leads are the inputs and the iec's are the outputs.
I used an old pc power supply in my last build for the pump ( and grain mill ) and kept it that way as I had a few male panel mounts already. Ideally should be the other way around. I enjoy the occasional buzz from 240 anyway :lol: .


----------



## mxd (24/9/13)

seamad said:


> Yeah it is a bit arse about. The orange leads are the inputs and the iec's are the outputs.
> I used an old pc power supply in my last build for the pump ( and grain mill ) and kept it that way as I had a few male panel mounts already. Ideally should be the other way around. I enjoy the occasional buzz from 240 anyway :lol: .


there a show on sbs tonight about electric shock and black dogs, you may have to change the name of your brewery


----------



## Crouch (10/10/13)

seamad said:


> .... For the lid I had a bit of *carbon/kevlar cloth* off-cut in the *boat shed* so used that.


When you read those two words (carbon/kevlar cloth & boat shed) in the same sentence, you know you should probably start paying attention!


----------



## macca05 (13/10/13)

After checking out so many control boxes and wiring diagrams i decided to give the wiring ago myself and found it quite easy. All i have left to wire up is the alarms and 1 more ssr as i have not received them yet. Had quite a lot of stuff coming from china and not of it arrived and ended up with refunds 6 weeks later. Have reordered new switches and ssrs through auberins now. Hopefully next weekend i will be able to use it for its maiden brew. Cant wait. Have only used my ag rig once and that was over a month ago.
Macca


----------



## seamad (14/10/13)

The wiring appears a bit daunting at first but once you jump in it's not that difficult. The quality difference between the auberin switches and the chinese ones is huge, at least in the ones i have seen. If starting a complete build the cost difference is not huge anyway, I'd recommend the auberin gear over the chinese stuff.
I've had so much on that I've run out of beer and had to buy beer !
Ordered some yeasties off CB on the weekend and have 4 double batches ready to roll, can't wait.
Hope all goes well macca.


----------



## seamad (14/10/13)

Crouch said:


> When you read those two words (carbon/kevlar cloth & boat shed) in the same sentence, you know you should probably start paying attention!


Impact resistant control box ?
Forgot how much i hate kevlar, it's a prick of a stuff to work with. Carbon on the other hand is usually good, except for the splinters which are nasty.
Used about 200kg of carbon tow and a fair bit of cloth on the boat so far, just want it in the drink.


----------



## macca05 (14/10/13)

Yeh all my stuff in control box will be from auberins. I should of just bought the switches when I bought the pids. It would of been finished by now. I was heading to jaycar to pick some iec panel mounts and a mains panel up now and my bloody ute just died. Waiting for tow truck. Sad times. Hope shes ok. 
Macca


----------

